# Videoschnitt mit 3gp Format



## Tasmanian (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Video mit meinem Handy aufgenommen und würde es gerne ein bischen bearbeiten. Nichts weltbewegendes, Tonspur ändern usw. 

Mein Pinnacle Studio 9 frisst das allerdings nicht. 
Fehlermeldung --> "Studio 9 Unterstützt kein MPEG4"

Ich weiss schon wie ich das umwandeln kann in avi oder so, allerdings geht das dann imernoch nicht im Pinnacle. 

Mit welchem Programm kann ich denn sowas machen (wirklich nur ganz minimal, grade Tonspur würde mir schon reichen)
Oder kriege ich mein Studio irgendwie dazu dass es das frisst?


----------



## Nico (15. Mai 2006)

=> Xilisoft 3gp Video Converter


----------



## Tasmanian (15. Mai 2006)

Jaaaaa damit kann ich das ganz toll umwandeln, aber mein Pinnacle frisst das immernoch nicht, weils immernoch nen MPEG4 Codec hat.


----------



## nephix (15. Mai 2006)

Hi,
ich empfehle dir dieses Programm zum konvertieren:
http://www.imtoo.com/mpeg-encoder.html

Es kann so gut wie jedes beliebige Format in jedes andere Format konvertieren
Unteranderem auch MPEG-2, was unter Pinnacle funktionieren sollte.
Zum Konvertieren finde ich das Programm klasse!


----------



## Nico (16. Mai 2006)

Tasmanian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jaaaaa damit kann ich das ganz toll umwandeln, aber mein Pinnacle frisst das immernoch nicht, weils immernoch nen MPEG4 Codec hat.



Du musst halt ein anderes Format/Codec wählen. Geht doch mit dem programm hervorragend  => z.B. AVI mit mjpg-Codec o,ä.


----------



## Tasmanian (19. Mai 2006)

Wie macht man denn Avi mit mpeg Codec


----------



## Nico (21. Mai 2006)

Das ist kein Mpeg-Codec, sondern ein Motion-Jpeg (Mjpeg). Wenn Du bei dem Programm die Möglichen Formate + Codecs anschaust siehst Du es doch...


----------

